# Just found out.....



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi,  invited to our friends the other night, they offered to pick us up as they were not drinking?  I have had suspicions for ages was convinced they too had problems.  We have told quite a few people, but i have avoided the subject with her because i felt akward.  They decided to not tell anybody but immediate family, and just recently my husband met her DH and the gym and explained.


Anyway, we ent last night and they are having their first cycle of ICSI now, same clinic, same hospital, have been trying for the same length of time etc.

I am so glad for them and us because now we have somebody to share it all with.  Glad for DH as he may feel a bit better about the male factor thing, its not just him after all.

Anyway sorry for waffling but just wanted to say, its not just you, can't believe me and my friend Vicky have been going through the same thing and didn't know

wendyxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

wow 

small world 

glad you have a close friend to share it all with 

best of luck to you with tx 

Love Mini xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

That's so nice, you've got a real fertility friend in the flesh!  

I was amazed how many people I knew came out of the woodwork and told us their own IF experiences when we told them we were doing it.  Most of them had already conceived naturally after being referred for IVF though, so there was no one we could actually share the experience with except friends i've made on this site.

Good luck both of you with your cycles

Claire xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for your replies, just wanted to share !

Congratulations to you both and good luck with your precious babies   

wendyxx


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

It's funny you should say that, because me and my sister in-law are both trying for a baby at the moment, she knows that I am having treatment. I was talking to her on the phone the other night and she mentioned that she had a hospital appointment coming up to see a Mr. Zaidi, I told her thats who I was seeing. She is getting her af every month but just not getting pregnant. Anyway it turned out that her appointment was at 11.00 today and mine was 11.30!!!! Bet we could'nt have planned that again!! Also just while I'm here me and the dh had some excellent news today. Last time he had a sperm count it was 13million we were told that it was'nt great but also was'nt bad either. So he decided to cut out the ol' beer, went bak today and it has shot up to 24 million, was told that it's perfectly normal. Hey ho just need to get myself sorted out and we should be laughing!!! Sorry now I'm waffling.......


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

Awwww can you feel the love in here  Just noticed Mini only 7 days to go!!! Wow lucky girl, I wish you all the best my love!


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi
I just wanted to join in on the loving going around in here 
awwww   
It's lovely that you have someone close by that really understands and who you can share things with, but don't forget to involve us guys other wise we will feel left out   
anyway welcome to ff and good luck with your treatment
Dydie xx


----------

